

Preliminary release of new Arc version, including latest HN source - pg
http://arclanguage.org/item?id=9383

======
granular
Pretty big news for Arc-ers.

Still a pretty spartan distribution. Still no docs dir or even a README, which
seems a bit strange.

~~~
pg
Installation instructions and a tutorial are on <http://arclanguage.org>.

(The installation instructions currently refer to the last release, because
this one isn't official yet. The tutorial seems to be current, though, because
nothing that basic changed.)

~~~
granular
Some files (besides INSTALL and TUTORIAL) you might consider including with
the distribution:

* README: what it is and why

* ChangeLog

* LICENSE

* HACKING: instructions for users who might like to contribute to Arc

* FAQ: answers to questions that users keep asking about

* TODO: what you plan on working on next

~~~
granular
Edit: Ok. Just had another look at <http://www.paulgraham.com/arc0.html> ,
specifically the part about changing stuff without even keeping track of the
changes. So, I rescind my suggestion for the ChangeLog.

You also say, "full of hacks and note-to-self comments about fixing them.", so
there goes the possible TODO file too. :)

------
TweedHeads
It would be very interesting to port the same HN source code to different
languages to compare how easy to code, refactor, upgrade and maintain it is.

~~~
pg
It would also be interesting to see how long they turned out to be. News.arc
is 1990 LOC.

~~~
vegai
Sounds a bit large. Does that figure include all the support libraries for
network & web -- or that you're not using any?

~~~
pg
No, that's just what you need for News specifically. But News does more than
you might think. Take a look at the source.

